# Help!!! Scraped the underneath of our Cruze real bad.



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What exactly got scraped? Was it the black plastic lip, or the bumper itself? If it was the lip, unless it's damaged leave it be. Nobody except you will ever know. 

Also, can you please post a picture? If you don't know how, make an account on a photo sharing site like Photobucket, upload your picture, and copy/past the


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry that happened. A picture would help. I will see how I can help you once I can see the damage. If you need anything feel free to send me a private message.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

danh said:


> Went on vacation with my wife this weekend in our new 2012 2LT Chevy Cruze. I was hurrying across traffic and there was a dip in this side street and the underneath of the front of car got scraped really bad. What's the name of that part? Is it called a front bumper or a skirt? Being it's a new car and all and are pride and joy we want to try and replace the part that got scuffed real bad from it bottoming out on the front. Are there any good places to get this part? Not being a car guy is this something I could replace without having to spend a lot on labor? The color of the car is Red, Crystal Tint Metallic.


If ur talking about the black pastic piece attached to the front bumper...its called the lower deflector. It is 61.20 for it online through gmpartsdirect.com.. installation will be a snap. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I did the same with mine. Hard to tell unless you bent down. Dont worry too much! Picture maybe? 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

If it's the front lower deflector under the bumper, it's held on with a ton of screws and shouldn't have hurt anything if it got scraped, other than that panel. I believe it's just there for aerodynamics, so a few scrapes won't affect the operation of anything. But, crawl under there and make sure nothing else got bent/damaged from it.


----------

